# High Island 09-6/7-08



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Meet up with a bunch of friends on the beach early saturday morning at High Island. Wind and waves were good. Lot of finger mullet in the surf, but few larger mullet. I was able to catch a few pony mullet in the net early AM. But later that evening it was near impossible to get any large mullet from the surf. Throughout the day whitting and sand trout were caught in the first gut.

HAd a group of about 20 kayak fishermen in the morning, and about 12 after lunch. Most of us anchored about 500 yards off the beach. There was a faint color change and some bait working. Lot of birds ealry diving around us, but they went away later in the day.

The early bite was slow, until around 10am. We started to get good runs of Bull Reds with two to three people hooked up all the time. At one point six people were hooked up at the same time. Most everyone caught two to three bull reds, wth a few in the group cathing 10+ bull reds. Around noon the bull reds thined out and the sharks showed up. Lot of blacktips in the 4-5' range caught. Some of them giving great air shows, trin there best to look like a marlin. There were some good size bull sharks caught up to 6' from the kayak and from the beach. Mark also landed a big spinner shark, that took him for a long sleigh ride.

Bull reds were milking a few people, so there are starting to spawn. I would figure the next full moon or storm surge we get from a storm will be the peak of the bull red run. As with most every year, bull reds head away from Channel, passes and ship channels on a falling tide. And then head back toward the channels to spawn when the tide is rising. Expect runs of reds on the beach, some times they will be thick, then other times they will be gone. Should be lot of sharks following them around eating up the bull reds that are to tierd to run after spawning.

Bull reds were hitting fresh mullet, sharks were hitting mullet and stingray. If you plan to head down soon for some bull reds. Make sure you got a way to get some fresh bait. Either with a cast net or pole for whitting. The difference is night and day right now.

Once again I had a great weekend with great friends. Thanks to Preacher for the MASSIVE amount of fire wood. We had a bonfire all saturday night staying up way to late solving all the worlds problems. Hope to see all you guy and gals very soon.

Big congrats to all the Newbis that hooked up this weekend. We had some great catches by many people out on there first BTB fishing trip. Congrats.

Few pics of the day,



















Roddawg with one of the many Bull reds he got this weekend. 









Even I got lucky and caught a few
]









Good fishing from the beach also


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

NICE!!!


----------



## sharkin 57 (Jul 23, 2008)

hello...I am concidering putting together a shark tourny for the high Island/ freeport area in sept.next year and was throwing the idea out to see what kind of feed back comes up. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Thumbs up!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

NICE!!!!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

As usual, very nice! WTG JR.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Picture perfect detailed report WTG


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

nice


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

sharkin 57 said:


> hello...I am concidering putting together a shark tourny for the high Island/ freeport area in sept.next year and was throwing the idea out to see what kind of feed back comes up. Please let me know what you think.


Would depend on many factors. I fish and have supported Sharkathon since the start. If your tournament was something similar I may be interested.

But if it is another kill tournament, then I would have no intererst. Not that I have anything against killing a shark or any fish for that matter. Just that I think that tournaments should be platforms to promote the postive aspects of the sport.


----------

